# What Wax Do You Use On Your Outback?



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

I need to give the outback a bath and wax it. I still have not found anything to totally remove the black streaks they come right back after a rain. I washed the roof last year and seem to help. This year looked on the roof and it was still pretty clean. I need to get rid of the streaks before I wax it.

Thanks
Duane


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I like to use this stuff and an icy cold 12 pack of my favorite beverage.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

Black streak remover from Wally World (I think Camco makes it?) and this year I tried Eagle One Gel Wax which worked great - very easy to apply, just wipe on, wipe off - no waiting to dry. One thing I will say, compared to my Kiwi, this Outback is a big trailer. It took me all weekend to wash and wax it.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I have used "Protect-all" from Wally-world. It is a spray on wax, and it seems to keep the black streaks at bay. Well, at least they're a snap to clean off if they appear anyways. I also use it for our boat.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

I never waxed my trailer (old one or new) yet. I plan on waxing the outback soon so this is some good info.

One thing I did on my old trailer is keep the roof clean. I noticed no streaks for quite a long time after cleaning the roof. I probably cleaned the roof 3 or 4 times through the summer. I used a good old fashion mop and dish soap, then powerwashed the roof. (being very carful to use the power washer on the fanned out setting, and not getting too close to the roof) I also added gutter extentions which also seemed to help.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Up State NY Camper said:


> I never waxed my trailer (old one or new) yet. I plan on waxing the outback soon so this is some good info.
> 
> One thing I did on my old trailer is keep the roof clean. I noticed no streaks for quite a long time after cleaning the roof. I probably cleaned the roof 3 or 4 times through the summer. I used a good old fashion mop and dish soap, then powerwashed the roof. (being very carful to use the power washer on the fanned out setting, and not getting too close to the roof) I also added gutter extentions which also seemed to help.


You are absolutely right. Keeping the roof clean is the best way to prevent black streak. I do not use power washer though. Just good ole city pressure with the garden hose to be on the safe side.

I use Ice wax. It is expensive but sure does the job well.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

I just washed the outback and noticed that the wax i used last year was still repelling the water on most of the outback. It was a long job last year. I think the type was magquires type x? It was the most expensive magquires and took along time to put on and hand rub off but it seemed to do a great job. That being said, Myself and H20 were following a truck loading with a fine tar that coated both of our outbacks on our way to topsail last year. I still and rubbing some of that stuff off.


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

Try an all purpose liquid called Charlie's Soap to remove that tar. Order it online or can be found at some Trader Joe's. I use it for everything, it is awesome stuff!

Is ther eanything bad about using an orbital buffer/polisher on the Outback? I love to detail our cars, and hubby loves having a wife that loves to detail cars, so he bought me one years ago.

The Mequires X is a nice polish, lasts a long time, easy to apply, but can change the depth of color of your vehicle. Great product though! Nice to hear it can be used on the outback.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Lucas Oil Detailer spray wax is wonderful! It's what the rod run folks use - here's why. When applied to the front of a vehicle, bugs, road goo, and other "stuff" will wipe right off with a dry paper towel. Then a quick spray and wipe and it's reapplied for the next road trip.

I use this all over the trailer and it helps keep the black streaks at bay - or easy to remove.

But as others have said, the black streaks come from the dirt and gunk on the roof. So if you keep the roof clean, the trailer will stay looking clean, too. I use Simple Green soap, mixed with water, and a long-handled soft-bristle brush to scrub the roof, then rinse with the garden hose. After cleaning is a good time to inspect the integrity of all the caulking and seams up there. Better to catch a compromise in the caulking before it starts leaking!

I started to use "Purple Power" that was highly touted here a month or so ago, but as I read the directions for usage, it stated not to use it on painted surfaces, automotive wheels, etc. Doesn't sound like the kind of stuff I want to spray on the Outback. I'll opt for Simple Green and Black Streak Remover spray from Wally World. (And that soft bristled brush with long handle.)

Mike


----------



## Shizon (Oct 22, 2007)

I am thinking about going with this in the next week or so:

_Meguiar's Marine One-Step Compound_ then purchase an orbital polisher from Harbor Freight, or even one from Home Depot for about $30.

The guy at the Boat/Marine store near my house said to use this instead: _3M Marine F/G Cleaner / Wax-Liquid_

Either way, it's cheaper than the $300 I've been quoted around town. It's been almost three years of outdoor storage with occasional washing but nothing great since it's not easy to do at my house; but I'll make it work for a few days to give it the TLC it needs. I've now moved it to covered storage so it'll be worth the effort.

I'll let you know in a couple of weeks when I get around to doing it, how it all worked out. If I'm really good I'll have pre/post pictures.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

When I have the time/energy, I use Meguiars Boat wax and am pleased with the results and length of time it lasts for. When I'm in a hurry, I use the Protect-All. It doesn't last as long, but is a LOT easier. Be careful with orbital polishers over decals. They can be a little hard on them.


----------



## Paul W. (Apr 14, 2007)

I am going to divulge the best kept secret in the RV service industry. After using several of the expensive black streak removers and getting average results, I decided to sneak into the body shop of my RV dealer and ask them what they used when getting used RVs ready for sale. The tech showed me a product called "LA's Totally Awesome". This a spray on, wipe off, cleaner that is unbelievable. When I asked him where to get it, he gave me this HUGE grin. He said you can get it at any Family Dollar store in the cleaner section. It is dirt cheap and works on anything. It works ten times easier than any specialized product sold by a dealer and sells for a fraction of the price. Happy cleaning!


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

LA Totally Awesome is also available at the Dollar Tree.

Haven't Tried it on the Outback yet.


----------



## Shizon (Oct 22, 2007)

Ok, so I did the outback thismoring. I used two different products since the cost was the same and application/directions were also the same. I wasn't sure how much I would need so I decided on two bottles (one of each) The products in question are _*Meguiar's Ultimiate Quick Wax*_ and _*Protectall Wax*_. The Protectall came in a 16 oz. blue bottle and was found in the RV section of Wal-Mart. Meguiar's is a black bottle and was found with the automotive products. Both are a spray on/wipe off quickly application.

The Meguiar's was easier to tell where I had applied, it sprayed in a fine mist which was easy to see the coverage area.

Protectall was more difficult to see coverage, it came out more like sunscreen from a squirt bottle. Much thicker and didn't have a broad coverage when sprayed. The directions said to "spread evenly" over a small area. Much more difficult to tell how much went to which place.

Both products were very easy to work with overall and delivered as promised. One thing I noticed, the Protectall seemed to create a smoother/slipperier surface to the touch. After using Meguiar's on one side, I did a small spot with Protectall, wondering if I could tell the difference. Other than being smoother, I couldn't see any difference in appearance...but as the day wore on, *the spot with Protectall appeared to shine a little bit more.* (That's for those of you who don't want to read a wall of text







)
I actully plan on doing the Meguiar's side again with Protectall next month when I bring it home for it's regular check-up.

Thanks for the advice, the OB looks really nice again, but it'll definitely need a "professional" detailing next summer or spring. For now, it'll be enough to upstage brother-in-law and his family on our upcoming trip to San Diego.

Sean


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

i use mequiars bat wax and or pure wax, Pain to put on but it Lasts!! I use my Dewalt Buffer, lot of work, but worth it, everything simply washes off with my Long handle Brush.

DO not get on decalls, it will make them peel off....don't ask me how i know









I wash mine with a post brush and squeegee it dry with a "large 18" California squeegee" on a n adjustable long handle..... it keeps it looking NEW









I try to wash the week before a trip, and the night after we get home....... on the rare occasions we get home before dark, i wash immediately upon return...... it only takes about an hour to wash...


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

The previous owner of my outback gave me a bottle of this. It is now called "Lucky Earth" when you click to buy it. I tried it on a very spotted trailer from sitting under a tree. It worked effortlessly. I bought 2 more bottles for my cars too. I live in So Cal and we continue to have drought conditions so it will be great to use most of the time.

I really like the price and the reviews on the LA totally awesome stuff. I am going to get that for my upholstery and general cleaner. I usually use vinegar and baking soda to clean in the house but if the LA totally awesome works as good or better I might switch because it might be a better price too. Definitely something to try.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I have used "Protect-all" from Wally-world. It is a spray on wax, and it seems to keep the black streaks at bay. Well, at least they're a snap to clean off if they appear anyways. I also use it for our boat.


 Ditto on the Protect-all. I waited 6 months before I waxed my trailer and the black streaks in that time are still there but faint. With a coat of protect-all the new streaks come right off after 12 months in all weather. Lesson learned is to do it when the trailer is new and the subsequent years will be easier. I also clean and treat my roof but that does not eliminate the streaks but it may help. At least the roof has extra care as a preventative measure. When on the roof for this its a good time to check the caulking around all of the edges because water in the trailer as in the home is the worst enemy.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

we use Rain X wash that has was in the formula, just wash and when it dries it shies plus the rainx makes the water bead up and keeo the black streaks to a minimum.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

For regular washing, we use Thetford Wash-n-wax. We were shopping and comparing to the Outbackers' recommended Protect-All when DW pointed out that it was half the price of the Protect-All. So we gave it a shot and have been using it ever since. It does a good job for regular cleaning. I would bet that the Protect-All is better due to how many Outbackers love it. The Thetford does a fine job for what we need it to do though.

Once a year, I will use Nu-Finish on the whole Outback. Before most trips, I will re-apply the Nu-Finish on the nose of the camper due to heavy bug strikes and road gunk that accumulates which has to be cleaned off (we use Bug-Off). If the nose gets to where it does not feel slick after applying the polish, I will use an automotive carnauba wax such as Meguiar's, let it cure for a couple of days (or a week), then follow up with a quick rinse and dry then apply the Nu-Finish polish again. When I do this, I always recall that in WWII, air crews used to wax the wings of Corsairs before major engagements. Doing so would give the planes another 20mph of airspeed. I enjoy the fantasy that I am getting better mpg when the nose of the Outback is polished smooth. I relive the adventures of my childhood hero, Pappy Boyington, ripping away at an AT-6 Texan painted up to look like a Zero. I didn't care about that though. I just wanted to see Pappy's Corsair rack up another kill.

In all likelihood, all that work probably just serves to burn off excess energy which keeps things happier around the house. That's worth it.

-CC


----------



## lottathought (Oct 8, 2010)

I will clue you in on a secret cleaning agent that works magic on those black streaks..
It is Tide washing detergent.
Tide has one of the best cutting agents you will use.
I keep started keeping up a 5th wheel 4 years ago. It is a 97 and had never been cleaned before I started.
I had people who saw the difference solicit me to do theirs.
The 5th Wheel is stored at a campground. I once had a guy who does this professionally tell me that he could not believe that this was a 97 camper. It was cleaner than some 07's he cleans.

Tide is the magic bullet.....and works even better with a pressure washer.


----------

